# ? Accurist B.w.c Any Ideas ?



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Bought this a few week ago came with another watch that I wanted to keep ,

A bit unsure of it , its a none runner at the moment

It's a accurist but on the back cover reads b.w.c london made ?

The working are looking ok 15 jewel any info , of date etc would be greatfull


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

bwc made cases for watches, so its an Accurist with a bcw case, king of like Dennison cased watches


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Would guess late 40s early 50s from the size , case and pre incabloc movement , looks nice


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Wow 1940,50,s this is a bit of a vintage one for me I like the 70,s chrono stuff and the modern divers,


----------

